# LYFT DRIVER PILOT Program Offers More Rides In Exchange For 10% PAY CUT



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

https://www.cnet.com/news/lyft-test...ore-rides-in-exchange-for-10-percent-pay-cut/
_
"Turn on priority mode to earn more," the email boasted. When drivers opted in, it said, they'd get a handful of "priority" hours per week in which they'd get more rides than drivers who weren't using the feature.

But there's a catch. In priority mode, drivers must agree to a 10% pay cut.

"I knew that this just was another way for the company to take more money from the drivers," said Phillips, who was one of Lyft's earliest drivers in Toronto. "The first week I didn't even bother turning it on."_


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

Lyft is crooked


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

OC-Moe said:


> Lyft is crooked


This one is dastardly, as PRIORITY mode makes customers wait a little longer (because it pulls drivers from further out to get the ping while in Priority Mode), it costs drivers more in longer pick-ups and lower rates, and because of current low demands due to COVID-19, it is reasonable to assume that 90+% of rides are being priced out to Drivers on the 10% Rate Cut rate, and anyone NOT in Priority Mode is getting ZERO pings. And LYFT is pocketing the extra 10% for their bottom line. *Unfettered, unregulated capitalism at its worst.*


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

Wow and most drivers were in favor of prop 22 passing..I don't wanna lose my flexibility but yet still taking it without any lube.. praying they over turn this heidous proposition.. clueless..


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

[HEADING=2]LYFT DRIVER PILOT Program[/HEADING]
For a minute there I thought the airlines were going to put Lyft drivers thru training to get their commercial pilots license. That would have been a lot better program compared to the one you describe!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> https://www.cnet.com/news/lyft-test...ore-rides-in-exchange-for-10-percent-pay-cut/
> _"Turn on priority mode to earn more," the email boasted. When drivers opted in, it said, they'd get a handful of "priority" hours per week in which they'd get more rides than drivers who weren't using the feature.
> 
> But there's a catch. In priority mode, drivers must agree to a 10% pay cut.
> ...


Is this real??!!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Is this real??!! :frown:


It has been poisoning anyone on LYFT in Toronto, Miami and Austin since AUGUST, 2020.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

In California, voters and drivers firmly decided that they wanted this type of arrangement, whereby workers are contractors and consequently market forces set pay levels. In times of driver oversupply, the price of the work goes down and drivers have the opportunity to lower their price in order to secure more work. During times of worker undersupply, UberLyft increases the pay via incentives, surges and other bonuses. This is nothing more than supply and demand at work, and more specifically the price elasticity of supply, within a free marketplace.

Now, if it was decided that workers should be offered protections from this, maybe, say, by the implementation of a minimum wage (now _there's_ an idea) for them, then this wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> In California, voters and drivers firmly decided that they wanted this type of arrangement, whereby workers are contractors and consequently market forces set pay levels. In times of driver oversupply, the price of the work goes down and drivers have the opportunity to lower their price in order to secure more work. During times of worker undersupply, UberLyft increases the pay via incentives, surges and other bonuses. This is nothing more than supply and demand at work, and more specifically the price elasticity of supply, within a free marketplace.
> 
> Now, if it was decided that workers should be offered protections from this, maybe, say, by the implementation of a minimum wage (now _there's_ an idea) for them, then this wouldn't be an issue.


This is not in CALIFORNIA, This is in Texas, Florida and Ontario (Canada)


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> In California, voters and drivers firmly decided that they wanted this type of arrangement, whereby workers are contractors and consequently market forces set pay levels. In times of driver oversupply, the price of the work goes down and drivers have the opportunity to lower their price in order to secure more work. During times of worker undersupply, UberLyft increases the pay via incentives, surges and other bonuses. This is nothing more than supply and demand at work, and more specifically the price elasticity of supply, within a free marketplace.
> 
> Now, if it was decided that workers should be offered protections from this, maybe, say, by the implementation of a minimum wage (now _there's_ an idea) for them, then this wouldn't be an issue.


On that note it would be great to see some regulation.
Making sure drivers are not penalize for refusing trips in any way.
Like throttling or putting to the bottom of the line.Even deactivated.
That the surge is fair and real.

Even deactivation for canceling is BS
Why?
Because you are forced to accept and "bid" on the unknown unlike a real contractor.
If you see 3 stops you should be able to cancel at no penalty as the pay is below minimum wage.
If you see a trip on 45 mph roads you go below it too where a hwy trip at 70 is ok.

Every time my cancellation rate gets high I start seeing "review your customer ratings"
I already know. 4.98&#128514;
That's the only one I care about.
All else is them.. not paying enough


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> This is not in CALIFORNIA, This is in Texas, Florida and Ontario (Canada)


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> This is not in CALIFORNIA, This is in Texas, Florida and Ontario (Canada)


Uber eats and the others were just on CNBC
Talking about possible regulation as a reason for the stock being down today on the eats
Fees 
And they pointed out that the drivers are not really making any money

Just saw one of our woke car Subaru car dealers is here is offering blankets for the homeless
A heartwarming article in the paper
No mention of ripping off all the customers by having all the service writers on commission and writing up all sorts of work that you don't need.
Does anyone remember when Sears almost went out of business for doing this?


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

Seamus said:


> [HEADING=2]LYFT DRIVER PILOT Program[/HEADING]
> For a minute there I thought the airlines were going to put Lyft drivers thru training to get their commercial pilots license.


Or, Lyft drivers with airport stickers will now get pings from the Spirit Airlines terminal. If accepting the ping, drivers will have the opportunity to pilot either an A320ceo or A320neo, and will receive _triple_ their rate card's per-minute pay while piloting the plane (per-mile rate will not apply after takeoff. Lyft has contracted with DHL to return driver to point of origin as freight class 50  ).


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ignatowski said:


> Or, Lyft drivers with airport stickers will now get pings from the Spirit Airlines terminal. If accepting the ping, drivers will have the opportunity to pilot either an A320ceo or A320neo, and will receive _triple_ their rate card's per-minute pay while piloting the plane (per-mile rate will not apply after takeoff. Lyft has contracted with DHL to return driver to point of origin as freight class 50  ).


2 Spirit Airline Pilots waiting for their next offer!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Jesus god almighty.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Good grief. *confusion*
Another “win-win” for Lyft.
Drivers get screwed again.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

The only time I’ve ever used priority is on Destination filter. To avoid the deadhead ride home. Sure enough now o get rides on destination with priority. In general for the last 6 months I’ve only turned Lyft on if a streak bonus or other bonus. Earnings guarantee no drive.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Believing in true capitalism, I can't oppose that.... I mean after all, it is up to drivers to turn it on. If some are willing to drive for fraction of a peanut, then so be it. I have never turn that on. 


p.s. With winter upon us, i would also like to propose to some who are willing to work for hardly nothing an opportunity of a lifetime. I am willing to pay a whole dollar (Canadian dollar that is) for plowing my driveway whenever it snows. Please ensure you bring your own shovel.

As a bonus, if you complete the process within 15 mins, I will give you +3 points. Once you accumulate 300 points you will be allowed to take 300 lb of snow with you.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

This is what happens whey Lyft does something that is not following what Uber does. Crash n burn? 🤔


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

BOHICA


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

**** Lyft.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

wallae said:


> Does anyone remember when Sears almost went out of business for doing this?


Yea, I remember that.
And ... where is Sears now?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Gr


UberBastid said:


> Yea, I remember that.
> And ... where is Sears now?


Greed is good 
Just say a few good things about climate change and give some money to black lives matter
Then you can screw everybody &#128514;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

dmoney155 said:


> Believing in true capitalism, I can't oppose that.... I mean after all, it is up to drivers to turn it on


But ... see?

THAT is not what kids are taught these days.
MY dad taught me to not sell anything for less than what it cost me, and that making money on an item is done when you buy it, not when you sell it.

THESE days, kids don't even HAVE a dad in the first place; and the school teaches them that they are special and equal in every way to every one and that they deserve every possible thing. And that if necessary, the government will guarantee that.

We're speaking different languages.

I'll be dead before the SHTF so IDGAF, and these kids will get what they wish for.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> It has been poisoning anyone on LYFT in Toronto, Miami and Austin since AUGUST, 2020.


Brutal.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> https://www.cnet.com/news/lyft-test...ore-rides-in-exchange-for-10-percent-pay-cut/
> _"Turn on priority mode to earn more," the email boasted. When drivers opted in, it said, they'd get a handful of "priority" hours per week in which they'd get more rides than drivers who weren't using the feature.
> 
> But there's a catch. In priority mode, drivers must agree to a 10% pay cut.
> ...


"We cut your rate so you can make more money", this was an email message from Uber I received about 5 years ago. This was by far the most absurd statement I've heard in my lifetime. This seems to be the same except the driver has a choice. To all of you who drive people I say cherry pick and the outcome will be the same except you will drive fewer miles.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> But ... see?
> 
> THAT is not what kids are taught these days.
> MY dad taught me to not sell anything for less than what it cost me, and that making money on an item is done when you buy it, not when you sell it.
> ...


Today's kids are told that if they sell an item for more than they bought it, that's profiteering and a sin.

The only non-greedy way to make a living is by toiling as a laborer for a megacorporation (which is evil for selling its products but somehow the laborers are not complicit), or by working for the government.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> Believing in true capitalism, I can't oppose that.... I mean after all, it is up to drivers to turn it on. If some are willing to drive for fraction of a peanut, then so be it. I have never turn that on.
> 
> p.s. With winter upon us, i would also like to propose to some who are willing to work for hardly nothing an opportunity of a lifetime. I am willing to pay a whole dollar (Canadian dollar that is) for plowing my driveway whenever it snows. Please ensure you bring your own shovel.
> 
> As a bonus, if you complete the process within 15 mins, I will give you +3 points. Once you accumulate 300 points you will be allowed to take 300 lb of snow with you.


The business model of these companies isn't capitalism.

A much more accurate description of their business model is "privatize the profits and socialize the losses".

Had it not been for the federal govt supplying them with millions of immigrants to exploit and billions of dollars worth of public assistance to their badly underpaid drivers, their business model would have imploded a long time ago.



Bon Jovi said:


> "We cut your rate so you can make more money", this was an email message from Uber I received about 5 years ago. This was by far the most absurd statement I've heard in my lifetime. This seems to be the same except the driver has a choice. To all of you who drive people I say cherry pick and the outcome will be the same except you will drive fewer miles.


The other side of Lyft's message is a threat... "if you choose not to become a priority driver, be prepared to wait longer for rides."

The two shitheads who run the company, Green and Zimmer, have been patting themselves on the back for years bragging about their "ethical values", how they "care" about their drivers, and they treat their drivers with "respect" because "it's the right thing to do."


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

priority mode has been alive in well in denver for a month or two...i have never turned it on and never will...my lyft pings have slowed to a crawl...so now some days i dont turn the lyft app on at all...screw them


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

RACE TO THE BOTTOM!!!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> The two shitheads who run the company, Green and Zimmer


Logan and Zimmer, not Green. Both are shitheads though.

**** Zimmer, **** Logan and most especially **** Lyft.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Great, now the pings will be 30 minutes away just so they can say they give you more pings.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

New2This said:


> Logan and Zimmer, not Green. Both are shitheads though.
> 
> @@@@ Zimmer, @@@@ Logan and most especially @@@@ Lyft.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bu...en-john-zimmer-career-path-success-2019-3?amp


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bu...en-john-zimmer-career-path-success-2019-3?amp


I stand corrected. My apologies.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> This one is dastardly, as PRIORITY mode makes customers wait a little longer (because it pulls drivers from further out to get the ping while in Priority Mode), it costs drivers more in longer pick-ups and lower rates, and because of current low demands due to COVID-19, it is reasonable to assume that 90+% of rides are being priced out to Drivers on the 10% Rate Cut rate, and anyone NOT in Priority Mode is getting ZERO pings. And LYFT is pocketing the extra 10% for their bottom line. *Unfettered, unregulated capitalism at its worst.*


No thats called GREAT customer service sir. While we over charge or customers for that feature was opted in!

Thanks, Dara, and Co. &#128405;


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

I haven't done a Lyft ride in over 6 months. I looked at my account today and it says my account has been flagged for poor passenger experience at risk of suspension lol. Are they just being beechy because I don't drive for them anymore? Or somebody woke up from a 6 month coma and thought hey I never complained about that Lyft ride!



My rating is 4.98


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> I haven't done a Lyft ride in over 6 months. I looked at my account today and it says my account has been flagged for poor passenger experience at risk of suspension lol. Are they just being beechy because I don't drive for them anymore? Or somebody woke up from a 6 month coma and thought hey I never complained about that Lyft ride!
> 
> My rating is 4.98


lol...typical bs...if you care do 1 ride then turn it off for another 6 months


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Denver Dick said:


> lol...typical bs...if you care do 1 ride then turn it off for another 6 months


ya I will shuffle someone today


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

This just hit Boston now too


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/Durvet-All-Purpose-Lubricant-Gallon/dp/B000HHLYPG


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Sung to the Sinatra tune L.O.V.E

*L *is for the way you....lie to me
*y *means youuuuu crap all...over me
*F *means f u baby
*T *terrible, twisted, and shady
Lyft sucks the life out of you and me.


----------



## HPClays (Jun 27, 2016)

Lyft is just offering you an option...the fact that you still drive for them after they've forced pay cuts on you repeatedly PROVES to them that most drivers will swallow this load too.

One of the things I love about capitalism MOST is that it punishes stupid people.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

HPClays said:


> One of the things I love about capitalism MOST is that it punishes stupid people.


You sound like a lovely human being.... -o:


----------



## HPClays (Jun 27, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> You sound like a lovely human being.... -o:


Well, stupid people cause accidents, pandemics, depressions, recessions, revolutions, wars, extinctions, genocides, and on and on and on.
If being called a "jerk" is the worst that being rational gets me, I take comfort in not being a parasite.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

HPClays said:


> Well, stupid people cause accidents, pandemics, depressions, recessions, revolutions, wars, extinctions, genocides, and on and on and on.
> If being called a "jerk" is the worst that being rational gets me, I take comfort in not being a parasite.


Fair.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

HPClays said:


> Lyft is just offering you an option...the fact that you still drive for them after they've forced pay cuts on you repeatedly PROVES to them that most drivers will swallow this load too.
> 
> One of the things I love about capitalism MOST is that it punishes stupid people.


funny that, Capitalism also rewards lucky people


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

I


HPClays said:


> Lyft is just offering you an option...the fact that you still drive for them after they've forced pay cuts on you repeatedly PROVES to them that most drivers will swallow this load too.
> 
> One of the things I love about capitalism MOST is that it punishes stupid people.


It takes advantage of stupid people.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

It's not really much of an "option" when you don't turn it on and then they just feed all the trips to other people and ice you out. It's accept the cut "voluntarily" or don't drive at the end of the day. That's where they're really trying to do here. It's shady as ****, but gives them legal cover.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

E30addixt said:


> It's not really much of an "option" when you don't turn it on and then they just feed all the trips to other people and ice you out. It's accept the cut "voluntarily" or don't drive at the end of the day. That's where they're really trying to do here. It's shady as @@@@, but gives them legal cover.


Taking 'whatever app pings first' approach in the Toronto Market, I went from a 60/40 U/L split, before priority mode, to a 90/10 U/L split after priority mode was fully rolled out in September. Needless to say, once POVERTY MODE has come into your market, You drive for LYFT with its 10% pay cut or you get very very few pings. Most drivers will not be able to make much of a profit with those rate cards.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

Yup. I'll be doing more Uber once Lyft really rolls it out until Uber finds something equally stupid to screw us over with.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Taking 'whatever app pings first' approach in the Toronto Market, I went from a 60/40 U/L split, before priority mode, to a 90/10 U/L split after priority mode was fully rolled out in September. Needless to say, once POVERTY MODE has come into your market, You drive for LYFT with its 10% pay cut or you get very very few pings. Most drivers will not be able to make much of a profit with those rate cards.
> 
> View attachment 556239


you nailed it


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

I wish nothing good upon the idiots who opt into this.


----------



## HPClays (Jun 27, 2016)

E30addixt said:


> Yup. I'll be doing more Uber once Lyft really rolls it out until Uber finds something equally stupid to screw us over with.


And then what? Once Lyft resets the market bar lower, Uber will eventually match it. What will you do then? Cut costs? Accept less pay for your time and resources?

I have hope that some of the idiots that accept this new lowered bar will have their epiphany and exit this indentured servitude. I believe that many won't. They will drift or drive farther into the abyss of financial welfare dependency. And then continue to use their sole remaining agency to vote for government scraps until that government destroys itself.


----------

